# Virtual Competition CD



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Does anyone have experience using the "Virtual Competition" CD? One side has the sounds from dog shows and the other side has a judge calling out obedience exercises to simulate being in the ring. 

I thought it might be good to practice with.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Nope...I don't have it, sorry. 

But what I do want to get is the CD's from J and J that are Obedience Trial and Agility Trial Sounds. Maddie doesn't work too well with distractions, so I thought working with these in the background of training would help some!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Just go train in distracting places. Training at home with a CD in the background really won't cut it, IMO.

Quiz and I are always heeling out in front of the grocery store, at the park by the playground and the other day, we were heeling all through the rows at Blockbuster Video!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

It is something I am thinking of adding to our routine. I was planning on using it both at home and at the different sites we practice at. I was thinking it would probably help me more than him having the exercises called out for us to follow. I might even put it on my ipod so I'm the only one who hears it. 

I didn't know you could bring your dog into Blockbuster since they have food. We are usually relegated to pet stores. I tried taking him to the bank with me since I saw some customers with small dogs in there before, but was told he couldn't come in because he was too big and might scare someone. Give me a break, he's a golden retriever not a pit bull (not to offend any pit bull owners. I personally really like pit bulls myself).


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

See, I don't have BIG chain stores around my area. It's a small town with a School District, and a few small businesses. Our town consists of about a thousand people plus.

So, I don't have the training facilities around here like you guys do, I have to travel 2 hours to get down to one!! 

I think this would help with the noises in the background. To me personally it would.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I like the idea of having a recording with someone calling out the exercises... I know Jersey's gone through stages where he'd anticipate and react to what the judge/instructor was saying instead of waiting for me to give the command. It would probably work well for adressing issues like that, although I would imagine you could record one yourself cheaper. As for the crowd noises, I would think that getting around actual people/animal/sights/smells would be much more effective. It's not only the sounds that dogs react to, and with the exception of a loud crash, I think it's those other factors that really do most of the distracting. Just my opinion.

Julie and Jersey


----------

